# GDPR and Waxstock



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Might I politely remind organizers that the General Data Protection Regulations came into force last month.

That means to send emails to bulk address lists you need the *active* permission of each recipient. Including means to opt out of further emails is not enough to not contravene the new laws.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Unless they are previous customers. See ICO guidance. (https://ico.org.uk/for-organisation...elephone-marketing/electronic-mail-marketing/ )


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

not quite that simple - note the second part of the quote 

"they are an existing customer who bought (or negotiated to buy) a similar product or service from you in the past, and you gave them a simple way to opt out both when you first collected their details and in every message you have sent."

If you just had a customer and asked for their email address as part of your billing process you would not be compliant.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Croques said:


> Might I politely remind organizers that the General Data Protection Regulations came into force last month.
> 
> That means to send emails to bulk address lists you need the *active* permission of each recipient. Including means to opt out of further emails is not enough to not contravene the new laws.


Probably best if you point this to the owners of Waxstock :thumb: rather than to DW ;-)


----------

